# Delicata squash wine - I'm going for it!



## BigDaveK (Sep 27, 2022)

Transferred to secondary this morning.
Been growing this squash for years, my favorite, and unlike others the skin is eaten. I believe the variety I grow is "Honey Boat" - sweet and delicious. Had a good crop this year so there was no question where some would go.






I bumped up the quantity to almost 8 lbs, simmered, fermented with the squash. It's very fruity!! And delicious! If I had to pick a fruit it tastes like I'd say mango, no doubt about it. Don't try this with store bought delicata, tasteless. And like most squash the seeds can be roasted.


----------



## suzyq2 (Sep 27, 2022)

Nice!!!! I love chili powder on my roasted seeds.


----------



## BigDaveK (Sep 28, 2022)

suzyq2 said:


> Nice!!!! I love chili powder on my roasted seeds.


I grow a small assortment of winter squash every year and have experimented with a variety of spices. My three go-to's are salt, chili powder, and cinnamon sugar but I'm always willing to try something new.


----------



## ChuckD (Sep 28, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Been growing this squash for years, my favorite, and unlike others the skin is eaten


I love the delicata. They are just the right size. Did not know about the skins. I would think they would be tough. Although I primarily bake them.


----------



## suzyq2 (Sep 28, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> I grow a small assortment of winter squash every year and have experimented with a variety of spices. My three go-to's are salt, chili powder, and cinnamon sugar but I'm always willing to try something new.


A chef blogger introduced me to some unusual combos. Fennel and salt. Coriander with curry and allspice, cardamon and cloves. I will have to try the cinnamon and sugar this year. It sounds better than the pumpkin pie blend she's got goin on but you never no.


----------



## BigDaveK (Oct 26, 2022)

Racked yesterday, clearing nicely.
Good flavor and mouth feel!
If you were familiar with delicata squash you might identify that flavor. If not, you'd think it was a fruit wine that you can't quite put your finger on. I like it.
Now I have to decide - do I make another batch or cook and eat my delicata traditionally? Fortunately it's a winter squash and I don't have to decide yet.


----------

